# Hello everyone.



## dani (Dec 28, 2012)

My name is danny,24 years old from israel.

Just thought about introducing myself to everyone.

I am new to this site and it seems like a pretty nice place to talk about music.

Generally my main interest is everything that has to do with singing.

For the longest time I've been trying to learn how to sing correctly,I've been trying some teachers in my area,but it seemed as if they weren't getting me anywhere,and to be honest I dont think they really had that great of a knowledge in voice teaching.
So then I turned to books which really helped me to understand how the mechanism of the voice works...BUT still... its too hard teaching my self because I need guidenss from a profesinal vocal teacher.thing is... that in israel there is a lack in good vocal teacherS.

So basically here I am.FRUSTRATED..lol...because singing is my biggest passion and yet I can't develop it because I haven't found the right vocal teacher.

So what are your stories with singing?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Welcome, dani. :tiphat:

Shower stories only for me, otherwise I'm told to shut up.

If you're lucky, Lunasong and others with the gift, will notice this thread.


----------



## dani (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh ok lol,well nice to meet you vaneyes


----------



## dani (Dec 28, 2012)

Btw sorry for my bad english! XD


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello, dani; and thank you Vaneyes for your vote of confidence.

Dani, what kind of singing do you want to do? Do you want to be a soloist, opera singer, or sing in a chorus?
Do you live near a city or university area?
Passion will get you a long way. It's the best motivator there is.


----------



## dani (Dec 28, 2012)

Lunasong said:


> Hello, dani; and thank you Vaneyes for your vote of confidence.
> 
> Dani, what kind of singing do you want to do? Do you want to be a soloist, opera singer, or sing in a chorus?
> Do you live near a city or university area?
> Passion will get you a long way. It's the best motivator there is.


Hey lunasong.

basically I want to sing the songs that I love.
I hear songs from all kind..opera,pop,rock..

One of my favorite singers and favorite singing style is this:





(Very gifted singer if you ask me.)

And yeah I do live in a city.

I agree about the Passion part,but its not always enough,it's really frustrating not being able to find a normal vocal teacher.I just fear that there isnt one in israel.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

This clip is a great example of pop singing.
Are you currently singing anywhere? If you join a chorus, a good chorus director can teach you a lot. As you probably are already aware, forming words in singing is quite different that in speaking. The chorus director can also refer you to a teacher.


----------



## dani (Dec 28, 2012)

I am not performing anywhere atm.
I have a vocal teacher for a month..but I don't really like the way he teaches me.

Chorus is not my thing so I don't think I'll join one.

I've been looking for a teacher long time..but they just don't seem reliable.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Do you want to sing with a band or perform on stage as a soloist, perhaps in musicals?

Don't discount chorus, especially if you have never sung with a good one. I sing with my city orchestra's chorus and thus get the best seats in the house (on stage), and have learned a lot about singing.

What is your current method for finding teachers? Hopefully your city has a university with a music department. You can find a teacher or get a recommendation there. Don't forget that you pay the teacher to learn what you want to learn. Be prepared to interview them, as you are the employer.
Also do not discount any opportunities to sing within your faith tradition. In my Christian church, I can sing solos whenever I choose as long as the music is not inappropriate. In church I also get the use of a professional accompanist, and used to sing and perform (bass guitar) with a band. And I sing for weddings.
Do you currently sing karaoke? How do people react? Does everyone you know know that you want to sing?


----------

